# Echo Weed Trimmer Maintenance?



## basswidow (May 12, 2010)

I have a  echo gas trimmer from HD that I've used for the past 2 seasons.  This year it fires up but won't run long and bogs down.  It requires the full/mid choke even after being warmed up.    I am thinking it's related to the carb/fuel.  It's hardly worth taking to a shop ($ 80 per hr is more than I paid for it).  So - is there anything I could do to it - to make it run like before?  I was thinking of tearing into it - and trying to clean it up ?  Other than using fresh mixed fuel in it - I've had zero maintenance issues til this year.  The carb has two screws.  If I open it up and clean it up - is there anything I could mess up or ruin by doing so?  I don't have a manual for it and have never worked on a carb before.  Anybody ever work on a similar issue with their weed trimmer?  Any advice?


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2010)

does it have the carb adjusment?


----------



## TMonter (May 12, 2010)

Echo makes a carb kit for it that is pretty easy to install. Have you used fresh premium Mix with Echo oil in it? If you have, Echo may step to the plate for service on it as they do have a 5-Year warranty for consumer end users.

Also pull and check the plug as a dirty plug can also cause the situation you are are describing.

I have an Echo TC-210 Mini Tiller and I just make sure to use fresh mix in it and discard any old mix older than 45 days and always dump the tank out on the unit in the spring before refilling it. This way I'm always using relatively fresh mix in the unit.


----------



## Gooserider (May 12, 2010)

It may also help to make sure the air filter is clean, and then run some Sea Foam through it.  Sea Foam comes in two flavors, I'd use both - mix a teaspoon or so into a trimmer tank of fresh fuel mix, and run that through the machine, and also get the spray and put some of that down the carb throat with the engine running....  Between those two you may be able to get it running w/o tearing into the carb - also +1 on changing the plug, again a common problem.

Best preventative maint. is to always run it out of fuel before storing for any length of time....

Gooserider


----------



## Chuck Pearson (May 13, 2010)

Make sure you aren't mixed up between choke closed and choke open.  It doesn't seem likely but it has happened before.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 13, 2010)

Spray some carb cleaner in the gas tank & run the trimmer. Try to get some hotter stuff, not the watered down environmentally friendly kind. Just a very fine varnish coating on the jets or passages will screw it up, Randy


----------



## fire_N_ice (May 13, 2010)

Echo are echo products. They stand behind them. Call them, get a tech see if they can troubleshoot with you( or email them ) I believe you have a 5 Year warranty with it.  ( if you registered it)
Also clean out/replace the air filter  as well as the sparkplug like others have said.


----------



## basswidow (May 13, 2010)

All good tips - thanks.


----------



## Captain Hornet (May 14, 2010)

I bought a Echo string trimmer in a Pawn Shop about 100 miles from my house.  It was as is but looked fine and in as new condition.  Price was $60. so I was happy.  It ran like a champ with plenty of power and control.  I brought it home and NEVER heard it run again.  I tried everything but it would turn you into a blue froth pulling on the cord.  I got my satisfaction by putting it in the trash, never to be resurrected from the dead.  I vowed to never own a another ECHO.   David


----------



## wood spliter (May 14, 2010)

On the exhaust there is a plate on the area where the exhaust exits. Take this plate off it should be 2 screws. Under it is likely a clogged screen its a spark arrestor. I take mine out since the get clogged and make the engine bog down.


----------



## thinkxingu (May 14, 2010)

Every 2-stroke engine starts differently--my Stihl and Echo and Husky gear all require a different procedure to start.  When you've got it down, they each start perfectly with a couple pulls.  If not, it can be a disaster.

S


----------



## basswidow (May 14, 2010)

HA - I just took another look at it.  It's not an ECHO - it's a Homelite 20 cc mini light trimmer.  

I will change the plug, clean the muffler, air cleaner, and see what can be done with the carb.  I have gotten 2 years worth of steady work out of it for the price - so if I need to trash it and up grade, I am willing to do so,  but for now I will try and resurrect it.


----------



## Skier76 (May 14, 2010)

I've got a similar Homelite I've been using for about 9 years now. I bet the carb is a bit gummed up. Also, as mentioned, check that exhaust screen. With the right fuel and Sta-Bil, these things will chug along for years.


----------



## basswidow (May 17, 2010)

OK,  great results.

First the spark plug - replaced and the old one was gummed up.

Then - dis-assembled the carb and reassembled.  Surprizingly it was clean - no issues.  

Checked the muffler and air intake - both clean. 

Added fresh gas mix and she fired right up and cut like a SOB!  Back in business.   Looks like it was just the plug.


----------

